# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Εδω μιλαμε για Asus modem-router

## eurocenter

Οσοι εχουμε Asus modem-router μπορουμε να μιλαμε εδω. :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

Πολύ γενικό μου ακούγεται...
Όλα τα ίδιο OS/fw έχουν;

----------


## babis3g

Τα ASUS ειναι πολυ γνωστα και υπαρχουν μερικοι φιλοι με asus modems αλλα και με σκετα routers που εχω δει σε παλαιοτερα ποστ (διαφορων μοντελων)

Γενικα για τα μοντεμ δυστυχως δεν εχουν επιλογες τριτου λογισμικου αλλα στο συνολο σχεδον ολα παιρνουν και σνρ αλλαγη (stability adjustment) για αυξηση/μειωση ταχυτητας το οποιο ειναι ενσωματωμενο μεσα στο μενου και δεν χρειαζεται να γινεται μπερδεμα με τελνετ και αλλα tools

Στα ραουτερ επειδη εχουν κανει καλο ονομα/πωλησεις (παγκοσμια), υπαρχει υποστηριξη και απο τριτους για λογισμικο ... σαν τα merlin (πιο γνωστος αυτην την εποχη), tomato, tomatousb, open-wrt, dd-wrt, meraki και μερικα αλλα μικροτερα projects, οποτε ευκολα καταλαβαινουμε ποσο γνωστα ειναι, σε οσα sites αν προσεξουμε εχουν καλες κριτικες και απο χρηστες και απο award winning
Βεβαια νομιζω οτι αυτη η επιτυχια οφειλεται και στο οτι το source τους ειναι ανοιχτο

Αυτο που τα ξεχωριζει ειναι το δυνατο wifi (τα πιο πολλα εχουν amplifier) την δυνατοτητα για media servers, hard drives, και προσφατα την καινουρια δωρεαν υπηρεσια απο την ασος για το ai cloud


Eπισης χρηστες με p2p και torrents τα προτιμουν

κατοχος του modem asus dsl n55u και παραθετω φωτο (παλαιοτερο λογισμικο) απο κεντρικο μενου ετσι για μια ιδεα
Παντως για τα asus modem (οχι τα routers) οσοι ειναι μακρυα απο το κεντρο η με προβληματικη γραμμη, θα ελεγα να το ψαξουν λιγο γιατι κατα την γνωμη μου δεν ειναι ολα σταθερα/συμβατα με ολους τους παροχους

----------


## lefteris.th

Επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος το Asus dsl-ac68u είναι συμβατό με OTE έως 24 ?

----------


## babis3g

> Επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος το Asus dsl-ac68u είναι συμβατό με OTE έως 24 ?


εγω ειμαι λιγο επιφυλακτικος απο θεμα γραμμης με οτε, ισως αν βγει καποιος κατοχος του dsl n66u που νομιζω εχουν ιδιο dsl driver να μας πει πως παει, θα βοηθησει

----------


## isurfer

Εδω μιλανε για το dsl-ac68U
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2272447

----------


## babis3g

και εδω μιλανε στο Ηνωμενο Βασιλειο
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...8606945&page=2
κοιτα απο 55 post και κατω οτι σχεδον ολοι το εχουν βγαλει απο επανω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Υποψην Αγγλια παιζεται vdls με broadcom/Lantiq καμπινες

τωρα βεβαια πιστευω οτι η Asus θα το φτιαξει το θεμα ( fine tune του dsl driver) γιατι ακομα ειναι καινουριο μοντεμ, μολις βγηκε

----------


## eurocenter

Aγορα μπορεις να κανεις και απο εδω http://www.computeruniverse.net/en/l...C68U&x=22&y=24

----------


## lefteris.th

Έχεις κάνει αγορές από εδω ? επιβαρύνεσε με έξοδα αποστολής ? είσαι ευχαριστημένος ?

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά έχει διαφορά στο wi-fi εάν ένα modem router έχει κεραίες η όχι πόσο σιμαντικό είναι και τι πρέπει να προσέξω ώστε να έχω καλό ασύρματο δίκτυο στο σπίτι ?

----------


## babis3g

> Έχεις κάνει αγορές από εδω ? επιβαρύνεσε με έξοδα αποστολής ? είσαι ευχαριστημένος ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τελικά έχει διαφορά στο wi-fi εάν ένα modem router έχει κεραίες η όχι πόσο σιμαντικό είναι και τι πρέπει να προσέξω ώστε να έχω καλό ασύρματο δίκτυο στο σπίτι ?


Με τα κανουρια μοντελα μοντεμ δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο αν εχουν κεραιες εξωτερικες γιατι συνηθως στα ακριβα υπαρχουν εσωτερικες που συνηθως ειναι πανω απο 2-3 και μερικα μοντελα εχoυν ενισχητη σηματος

Στα παλαιοτερα μοντελα ομως παιζει ρολο γιατι οι εξωτερικες κεραιες εχουν δυνατοτητα να γυρισουν 45 μοιρες η να τις βαλουμε ξαπλωτες για να καλυψει τον επανω οροφο του σπιτιου
Μερικα παλαιοτερα μοντελα που εχουν εσωτερικες κεραιες δεν εχουν πολλες (1-2) και επισης δεν εχουν ενυσχητη

Αυτο που πρεπει να προσεξεις για καλο δικτυο (εκτος του οτι πληρωσεις περνεις, δηλαδη απο σημα που μπορει να δωσει το μοντεμ) ειναι να το τοθετησεις καπου ψηλα με καθαρο οπτικο πεδιο γυρω του, να μην καλυμενο

----------


## lefteris.th

Λίγο δίσκολο να πάει ψηλά γιατι είναι πολλά τα καλώδια είναι και τα usb ! Εκτός και αν βάλεις ένα switch !

----------


## isurfer

> Έχεις κάνει αγορές από εδω ? επιβαρύνεσε με έξοδα αποστολής ? είσαι ευχαριστημένος ?


Ναι εχω ψωνισει αρκετες φορες χωρις κανενα προβλημα.
Μεταφορικα εννοειται οτι χρεωνονται, ανάλογα την περίπτωση (όγκος/βάρος).

----------


## babis3g

Το ειδατε? ΔΕΝ ξαναβγηκε κατι τετοιο ... μου εφυγε η μαγκια ... 

 :Onfire: 

4 εξωτερικες ενισχυμενες κεραιες ... 2 διπλους dual core processors αν καταλαβα καλα 1 Giga o καθενας

http://www.asus.com/Networking/RTAC87U/overview/









> http://youtu.be/XICqGlMJ0DE?t=12m52s


- - - Updated - - -

=========================================

Ερχεται και αυτο (ακομα δεν βγηκε επισημα)

http://bestwirelessroutersnow.com/as...eased-in-2014/

6 ενισχυμενες κεραιες TRI-BAND  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και σηκωνει οπτικο μοντεμ μεχρι 3 Gbps στο ethernet καλωδιο ... που φτασαμε την σημερον ημερα  :Gun:

----------


## blandar

Παιδιά έχω βάλει στο μάτι αυτό το modem-router DSL-N16U. Τι γνώμη έχετε? Και να κάνω και μια “χαζή” ερώτηση. Υποστηρίζει ipv6?

----------


## babis3g

> Παιδιά έχω βάλει στο μάτι αυτό το modem-router DSL-N16U. Τι γνώμη έχετε? Και να κάνω και μια “χαζή” ερώτηση. Υποστηρίζει ipv6?


δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειναι για πεταμα  :Razz:  , καλο ειναι , αλλα μονο 2,4 G wifi, η ασος ομως φημιζεται για καλο wifi, πρεπει να εχει ipv6 (αν και δεν το λεει στο official site) γιατι ειναι κανουριο μοντεμ
εγω εχω το dsl n55u και δεν γραφει για ipv6 στα specs αλλα εχει
επισης ολα τα καινουρια ασος στα μοντεμ τους εχουν ρυθμιση για να πειραξεις το σνρ απο το μενου

----------


## blandar

> δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειναι για πεταμα  , καλο ειναι , αλλα μονο 2,4 G wifi, η ασος ομως φημιζεται για καλο wifi, πρεπει να εχει ipv6 (αν και δεν το λεει στο official site) γιατι ειναι κανουριο μοντεμ
> εγω εχω το dsl n55u και δεν γραφει για ipv6 στα specs αλλα εχει
> επισης ολα τα καινουρια ασος στα μοντεμ τους εχουν ρυθμιση για να πειραξεις το σνρ απο το μενου


Δεν νομίζω να χάνω και πολλά που δεν έχει 5αρι ασύρματο. Μου  αρέσει το interface  που έχει και οι δυνατότητές του. Επίσης με ενδιαφέρει το δυνατό Wi-Fi.

----------


## babis3g

> Δεν νομίζω να χάνω και πολλά που δεν έχει 5αρι ασύρματο. Μου  αρέσει το interface  που έχει και οι δυνατότητές του. Επίσης με ενδιαφέρει το δυνατό Wi-Fi.


και εγω ενω στο N55U εχει 5G το εχω κλειστο, δεν βλεπω οφελος εκτος αν καποιος κανει Hd steam παιχνιδια και τετοια
Επερνα με το N55U 90+ mbps (οταν ειχα 100αρα καλωδιακη συνδεση Αγγλια) στο speed test 1,5 μετρα μακρυα απο το wifi sto 2,4 & 60 mbps στα 8 μετρα, στα 8 μετρα επερνα 80-90 με το 5G αλλα εξω απο το σπιτι το σημα ηταν πολυ ελαχιστο, ενω το 2,4 πηγαινε 40-45 μετρα μακρυα εξω απο το σπιτι

Το παραπονο μου που θα το γραψω ειναι οτι στα τελευταια 2-3 λογισμικα το wifi sto 2,4 παει χειροτερα απο ενα τπ λινκ 8960 των 24 ευρο , το χαλασαν... αλλα να μην σε μπερδευω μιλαω για αλλο μοντελο

----------


## blandar

Αποσο γνωρίζω το 2.4 έχει μεγαλύτερη εμβελια από το 5 όμως το 5 έχει μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες από το 2.4

----------


## Mythos

Επειδη σκεφτομαι να παρω το ASUS DSL-N55U θα ηθελα τις εντυπωσεις οσων το εχουν δουλεψει ηδη.
Πως τα παει σαν modem? Κλειδωνει καλα και σταθερα? Εγω ειμαι σε forthnet τωρα (ισως ΟΤΕ στο μελλον).
Επισης το ασυρματο του ειναι σταθερο? Εχω σκοπο να του βαλω πανω ενα NAS και να κανω stream videos 1080p σε μια Samsung TV.

----------


## babis3g

> Επειδη σκεφτομαι να παρω το ASUS DSL-N55U θα ηθελα τις εντυπωσεις οσων το εχουν δουλεψει ηδη.
> Πως τα παει σαν modem? Κλειδωνει καλα και σταθερα? Εγω ειμαι σε forthnet τωρα (ισως ΟΤΕ στο μελλον).
> Επισης το ασυρματο του ειναι σταθερο? Εχω σκοπο να του βαλω πανω ενα NAS και να κανω stream videos 1080p σε μια Samsung TV.


το εχω
με οτε στο τελευταιο λογισμικο κλειδωνει σχεδον το ιδιο με αυτα του παροχου εχουν πειραξει λιγο το dsl driver (θυμησου των παροχων ειναι σχεδιασμενα για τις γραμμες τους) αλλα αν εχεις προβλημα εχει πειραγμα στο σνρ να το συνεφερεις, θα ελεγα να μην ανυσηχεις απο θεμα γραμμης

Για NAS, usb, media servers δεν ξερω γιατι δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε αλλα φημιζεται για τετοιες δραστηριοτητες που εχει ... εδω στο φορουμ τους μπορεις να παρεις μια ιδεα (ειμαι και εγω εκει) αν δεν βρεθει αλλος χρηστης
http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx...Language=en-us

Να σου πω την αληθεια για το wifi ειναι σταθερο αλλα στα τελευταια 2-3 λογισμικα εχει πιο λιγο range σε σχεση με παλαιοτερα λογισμικα
Αλλα επειδη περναγα πολλα beta (για δοκιμες) μπορει το δικο μου να εχει παθει conflict απο τις πολλες δοκιμες ... μια απο αυτες τις μερες (πολυ συντομα) θα το βαλω παλι επανω γιατι δεν ειχα ανοιχτο το airadar (σαν ενισχυτης) και θα του περασω καθαρη εγκατασταση να δω αν ειναι καλυτερα

----------


## Mythos

Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.
Τελικα αποφασισα να παρω παλι router (ειχα το RΤ-Ν16 παλια) και περιμενω να μου ερθει το ASUS RT-AC56U.
Το γνωστο 585v8 θα συνεχισει να εκτελει χρεη modem.
Ο κυριος λογος ειναι οτι δεν βρηκα modem-router που να με ικανοποιει και σε καλη τιμη!
Ειδικα για τα ASUS που τα προτιμω, δεν υπηρχε ενα με AC wifi και τιμη €100 το πολυ!!
Τουλαχιστον ετσι θα ειμαι καλυμμενος και για VDSL (λεμε τωρα...).

----------


## babis3g

Να κανω μια ανανεωση μιας και ανοιξατε τετοιο θεμα
Η ασος εχει προχωρησει στα παρακατω μοντελα με ενσωματωμενο μοντεμ

*DSL N16*
adsl / vdsl , no usb, 2,4 wifi (εξωτερικες fixed κεραιες), 10/100 lan
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-N16/
και θεμα εδω στο φορουμ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...62#post5778562

*DSL N17U*
adsl/vdsl, 2 usb's 2.0, 2,4 wifi (εσωτερικες κεραιες), 10/100/1000 lan
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN17U/
και θεμα εδω στο φορουμ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...55#post5647955

*dsl ac52u*
adsl/vdsl, 2,4 & 5G AC wifi (εσωτερικες κεραιες) ... ερχεται συντομα

*dsl ac56u*
adsl/vdsl 2,4 & 5 G AC wifi (εσωτερικες κεραιες), 10/100/1000 lan, 2 usb's 2.0
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-AC56U/

*dsl ac68u*
adsl/vdsl, 2,4 & 5G AC wifi (εξωτερικες κεραιες), 1 usb 3.0, 10/100/1000 lan
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLAC68U/
και θεμα εδω στο φορουμ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...34#post5540434

και θα βγει πολυ αργοτερα ενα adsl/vdsl μοντεμ με 4 εξωτερικες κεραιες, το πιο κορυφαιο σε μοντεμ

Ολα τα παραπανω φερουν chipset γραμμης MediaTek (ΕΧ- ralink/trendchip/econet) και ολα φερουν αλλαγη σνρ (η ρυθμιση μεσα στο μενου για ευκολια) καθως και αλλες ρυθμισεις απο θεμα γραμμης
Το αλλο ΜΕΓΑΛΟ πλεονεκτημα ειναι οτι κανουν και για γραμμες ANNEX A & B

Επισης πρεπει να πω η ασος παλι πρωτοπορησε και βγαινει συντομα ενα σκετο (το πιο TOP τους) ραουτερ το
*RT-AC5300*
https://www.asus.com/Networking/RT-AC5300/
http://www.cnet.com/products/asus-rt-ac5300u-router/
8 κεραιες tri-band (1 στα 2,4 & 2 στα 5G)

the matrix upon us

----------


## babis3g

Εδω πρωτοι τα νεα ...

Μετα απο συζητηση που ειχα με τους εκπροσωπους της Ασος, θα βγει και ενα μοντεμ dsl broadcom based  :Clap:  , αργοτερα αλλα δεν ξερω ποτε
bad time  :Worthy:  με το μονοπωλιο των mediatek (οχι που ειναι ασχημα, αλλα βαλε και κατι αλλο στην συλλογη  :Wink:  )

----------


## Sureilizer

Καλησπερα!
Ειμαι συνδρομητης forthnet και σκεφτομαι για νεο router...
Eιναι καλο το ASUS DSL-N66U?
Θελω να εχει πολυ καλο wifi χωρις αποσυνδεσεις και γενικα χωρις προβληματα με forthnet...
To προτεινετε?

----------


## babis3g

> Καλησπερα!
> Ειμαι συνδρομητης forthnet και σκεφτομαι για νεο router...
> Eιναι καλο το ASUS DSL-N66U?
> Θελω να εχει πολυ καλο wifi χωρις αποσυνδεσεις και γενικα χωρις προβληματα με forthnet...
> To προτεινετε?


ρωτα η δες εδω που το εχουν μερικοι
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...-ASUS-DSL-N66U
εγω δεν εχω το Ν66 ... εχω το Ν17 / dsl 68u
To N66u δεν εχει ακομα ipv6 (κατα τα τελη χρονου) αν αυτο ειναι must
επισης & ουτε vectoring στο vdsl (αν ποτε ερθει Ελλαδα)
τωρα για wifi αφου εχει εσωτερικες κεραιες φανταζομαι θα ειναι μετριο προς καλο (αλλα ρωτα στο λινκ που εβαλα να σου πουν εντυπωσεις για το wifi)

Για το θεμα αποσυνδεσεων δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο απο θεμα γραμμης γιατι τα mediatek δεν ταιριαζουν με τα dslam των παροχων σε αλγορυθμο, βεβαια πολλοι και εγω τα δουλευω με αρκετα καλη επιτυχια ... αλλα αυτο εξαρταται ποσο μακρυα εισαι απο κεντρο
Δωσε το downstream line attenuation απο το τωρινο μοντεμ (τα στατιστικα για να δω αν θα ειναι οκ με την γραμμη σου)
Αν εχεις πανω απο 35-40 db μπορει αν σου κανει θεμα ειδικα αν εχεις καποιο προβλημα

Αν βρεις αργοτερα σε προσφορα στο 180αρι - 190αρι το dsl ac68u (αν μεινεις στα ασος) θα ελεγα να παρεις αυτο
Σιγουρα απο τα καλυτερα wifi που υπαρχουν στην αγορα

----------


## Banditgr

> Καλησπερα!
> Ειμαι συνδρομητης forthnet και σκεφτομαι για νεο router...
> Eιναι καλο το ASUS DSL-N66U?
> Θελω να εχει πολυ καλο wifi χωρις αποσυνδεσεις και γενικα χωρις προβληματα με forthnet...
> To προτεινετε?


Καλημέρα. Έχω το εν λόγω modem-router και σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Κλειδώνει αρκετά παραπάνω από το router του ISP και με το νέο beta firmware (νέος DSL driver) έχει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά στη γραμμή. Το Wi-Fi του δεν έχει θέμα σε ένα μέσο έως μεγάλο σπίτι, μπορώ να πω μάλιστα είναι από τα καλύτερα που έχω δοκιμάσει γενικά. Όλα αυτά σε OTE και σε απόσταση περίπου 1km από το DSLAM, σε ADSL line (αν και σε VDSL που το δοκίμασα στην ίδια περιοχή δεν είχε θέμα). Το μόνο ουσιαστικό θέμα που έχει είναι η έλλειψη DHCPv6 για το εσωτερικό δίκτυο και γενικώς επιλογές στο UI για Ipv6. Μπορεί να το κάνεις να δουλέψει με Ipv6 (έχω υποδείξει πως σε thread άλλου asus router με το ίδιο θέμα) αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να χρειάζεται να μπαίνεις σε τέτοιες διαδικασίες.

Γενικό/προσωπικό συμπέρασμα: Πρόκειται για καλό router που αδικείται από το firmware του αν και για την τιμή που ζητάει, είναι ελαφρώς overpriced.

----------


## babis3g

> Γενικό/προσωπικό συμπέρασμα: Πρόκειται για καλό router που αδικείται από το firmware του αν και για την τιμή που ζητάει, είναι ελαφρώς overpriced.


εαν παει σε αυτο, για την τιμη κατα διαστηματα υπαρχει προσφορα σε ορισμενα μαγαζια γυρω στα 100-110
αν το ξαναδω θα ενημερωσω

----------


## Banditgr

> εαν παει σε αυτο, για την τιμη κατα διαστηματα υπαρχει προσφορα σε ορισμενα μαγαζια γυρω στα 100-110
> αν το ξαναδω θα ενημερωσω


Αν το βρει σε αυτή την τιμή ναι να το τσιμπήσει. Δυστυχώς όταν το πήρα δεν έδιναν τέτοια προσφορά κάπου  :Sad:

----------


## babis3g

ναι σε τετοια τιμη με adsl/vdsl, dual band & ρυθμιση σνρ ειναι πολυ καλα
το ειχα δει στο ε-σοπ και ενα αλλο (οχι που δεν θελω να πω αλλα δεν το θυμαμαι) επειδη κοιταω καποιες φορες αν ενδιαφερεται θα ενημερωσω

το ε-σοπ οταν ερθουν καινουρια μοντεμ (απο οτι καταλαβα) για κανα τριμηνο περιπου τυχαινει να τα βγαζει σε προσφορες (ανα διαστηματα) μεσω newsletter πχ αυτη τη φορα (τωρα) το Ν17 (adsl/vdsl, μνημη ddr3, χωριστη wan θυρα για αλλο μοντεμ πχ του παροχου, 2 usb, ρυθμιση σνρ) στα 65 ... η μεσω crazy syndays

οσο για το σεταρισμα χειροκινητα, στο περιπου εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ia-ADSL-24Mbit

----------


## cca

Η ASUS έβγαλε σήμερα εφαρμογή για κινητά Android (και σύντομα και για iOS) για έλεγχο των λειτουργιών των router της. Μπορείτε να βρείτε την εφαρμογή εδώ. Τα υποστηριζόμενα μοντέλα είναι: RT-AC5300, RT-AC3100, RT-AC88U,RT-AC3200, RT-AC87U, RT-AC68U, RT-AC56U, RT-AC66U, RT-N66U (Έκδοση λογισμικού 3.0.0.4.378.9135  ή ανώτερη)

----------


## babis3g

Επισης μερικα (αν οχι ολα) απο τα παραπανω μοντελα που ονομασες για οσους ειναι gamers εχουν ενσωματωμενη την τεχνολογια
_GPN™ Game Accelerator Inside_
Με τα πλεονεκτηματα πιο κατω σε κερδος

Average game ping ... 30%-60%
Average speed deviation ... 70%-90%
Bad router hops ... 70%-90%

πχ
http://www.asus.com/Networking/RT-AC88U/
video demo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Er7...ature=youtu.be

(διαβαστε και τα σχολια)
https://steamcommunity.com/app/31588...6760267526544/

----------


## RealNC

> Επισης μερικα (αν οχι ολα) απο τα παραπανω μοντελα που ονομασες για οσους ειναι gamers εχουν ενσωματωμενη την τεχνολογια
> _GPN™ Game Accelerator Inside_
> Με τα πλεονεκτηματα πιο κατω σε κερδος
> 
> Average game ping ... 30%-60%
> Average speed deviation ... 70%-90%
> Bad router hops ... 70%-90%
> 
> πχ
> ...


Αυτό είναι απλά κοροϊδία. Μην πάρει κανείς router μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχει αυτή τη λειτουργία :-P

(Προσοχή: Στο thread του Steam, ο developer σβήνει όλα τα αρνητικά posts και αφήνει μόνο τα θετικά. Στο παρελθόν, πλήρωνε και $10 για θετικά reviews.)

----------


## cca

> Αυτό είναι απλά κοροϊδία. Μην πάρει κανείς router μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχει αυτή τη λειτουργία :-P
> 
> (Προσοχή: Στο thread του Steam, ο developer σβήνει όλα τα αρνητικά posts και αφήνει μόνο τα θετικά. Στο παρελθόν, πλήρωνε και $10 για θετικά reviews.)


Το ίδιο ακριβώς πιστεύω, ότι είναι μια μπούρδα και μισή. Μου αρέσουν τα Asus routers αλλά όχι για αυτή την μπούρδα.

----------


## babis3g

δηλαδη περαν του οτι πληρωνε για να κανει business βεβαιως βεβαιως  :fool:  , σαν εφαρμογη δεν ειναι καλυτερα αυτο το WTFast?

----------


## RealNC

> δηλαδη περαν του οτι πληρωνε για να κανει business βεβαιως βεβαιως  , σαν εφαρμογη δεν ειναι καλυτερα αυτο το WTFast?


VPN είναι. Τίποτα σπουδαίο. Ειδικά από Ελλάδα, δεν πρόκειται να κερδίσεις κάτι, μιας και το WTFast δεν έχει servers στην Ελλάδα. Ο μόνος λόγους να βάλεις VPN είναι να αποφύγεις το άθλιο routing της Ελλάδας προς εξωτερικό, αλλά αν ο VPN server είναι στο εξωτερικό, δεν κάνεις τίποτα γιατί το άθλιο routing παραμένει μέχρι τον VPN server.

----------


## babis3g

οκ ευχαριστω, χωρις να θελω να πω καλα λογια (μιας και δεν ειμαι gamer) φανταζομαι αν αργοτερα εξαπλωθει το δικτυο και προς τα εδω ισως να ειχει μια μικρη διαφορα
και συμφωνω μην περνουν ραουτερς για τετοια θεματα ... τωρα για τα γνωστα ππλρονεκτηματα που εχουν τα ασος router οπως wifi range merlin processor κλπ αλλο αυτο

----------


## babis3g

Βλεπω εχει ερθει και στην Ελληνικη αγορα το dsl ac56u (μοντεμ)
ιδιο με το γνωστο Ν17 που το εχουν αρκετοι (υπαρχει μεγαλο τοπικ εδω στο φορουμ επι αυτου) αλλα με AC dual band wifi
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-AC56U/

----------


## babis3g

Στην περίπτωση που δεν έχετε δει το παρακάτω νήμα στο Engadget.com, έχουν δημοσιεύσει μια αναφορά από το Kaspersky με την αναγνώριση κακόβουλου λογισμικού που πιθανόν έχει διανεμηθεί σε περισσότερους από μισό εκατομμύριο υπολογιστές ASUS απο παράθυρα μέσω ενός συμβιβασμού διακομιστή ενημέρωσης. 

https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/25/.../?guccounter=1 

Έχω μιλήσει με την ομάδα ASUS (Wifi) και αυτή η επίθεση δεν επηρεάζει τα προϊόντα wifi (modem / router), καθώς χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετικούς διακομιστές και μεθόδους ελέγχου ταυτότητας / επαλήθευσης. 

Απάντηση της ASUS στην παραπάνω επίθεση

https://www.asus.com/News/hqfgVUyZ6uyAyJe1

----------


## blandar

Καλησπερα! Εχω το DSL-AC52U 
Θέλω να το κρεμάσω στον τοίχο όμως δυσκολεύομαι να βρω βίδα η καρφί που να ταιριάζει στην τρυπά του ρουτερ απο πίσω. 
Η θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο ειναι θα ειναι πολυ μικρο οτι εχω βρει. Εχετε να προτινετε κατι?

----------

